# Nelly Furtado - Veränderungen positiv oder negativ ?



## Poldi77 (4 Feb. 2014)

Hi,

wie gefällt Euch Nelly besser ? Heute oder vor 7 Jahren ?


2014:










2007:









Danke für Antworten


----------



## DonEnrico (4 Feb. 2014)

Früher war alles besser, sie ist jetzt zu dick!


----------



## Max100 (4 Feb. 2014)

Mensch, die wiegt ja fast das doppelte


----------



## Michel-Ismael (4 Feb. 2014)

...was für eine Frage - oder ?


----------



## goraji (4 Feb. 2014)

Man ist die chubby geworden....


----------



## Tornald (4 Feb. 2014)

Offen gesagt fand ich Nelly früher ein bisschen sehr dünn und habe mich gefreut, als sie anfing, zuzunehmen. Ich habe mal ein paar Bilder rausgesucht, wo ihre neuen Kurven positiv zur Geltung kommen und sie meiner Meinung nach sexy aussieht: 












Ich weiß nicht, ob sie zuletzt immer noch weiter zugelegt hat oder ob sie auf den Bildern im Eingangsposting oben einfach nur unvorteilhaft angezogen ist? Selbst für meinen Geschmack sieht sie da etwas zu mollig aus...


----------



## hottyzwazwe (4 Feb. 2014)

Je dicker umso besser :thumbup:


----------



## Poldi77 (4 Feb. 2014)

Tornald schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob sie zuletzt immer noch weiter zugelegt hat oder ob sie auf den Bildern im Eingangsposting oben einfach nur unvorteilhaft angezogen ist? Selbst für meinen Geschmack sieht sie da etwas zu mollig aus...



Ich denke schon, dass sie noch etwas zugenommen hat seit Deinen Bildern.

Noch drei aktuellere














Und zwei ältere








Ich denke so 10 Kg werden da schon dazwischen liegen.


----------



## tobacco (4 Feb. 2014)

Aber bitte nicht noch ein paar kilo !


----------



## Celebbo (4 Feb. 2014)

Ich mags ja gerne ein bißchen kräftiger, aber was zu viel ist, ist zu viel.


----------



## hoshi21 (4 Feb. 2014)

mann, hat die schenkel bekommen. ich finde auch, dass es jetzt ein bisschen too much ist.


----------



## Poldi77 (5 Feb. 2014)

Jetzt seid ihr aber gemein


----------



## Punisher (5 Feb. 2014)

heute ist es definitiv zuviel


----------



## floyd (5 Feb. 2014)

Na eindeutig früher .:thumbup::WOW:


----------



## Cav (5 Feb. 2014)

Vor 7 Jahren sah sie ganz klar besser aus. cb-spray88


----------



## Celebbo (6 Feb. 2014)

Poldi77 schrieb:


> Jetzt seid ihr aber gemein


Die Schenkel sind das Problem. Den Hintern find ich wiederum toll. Finde ich sehr weiblich.


----------



## RondellB. (7 Feb. 2014)

Jap, das sitzt sehr unglücklich an den Beinen. Ich fand sie eigentlich auch zur damaligen Zeit am besten, wo sie auch wirklich fit war.
Ein bißchen schmunzeln müsste ich aber auch, wenn sie dann heute beim Auftritt singt: "Love my Ass and my Abs..."


----------



## FAXE001de (8 Feb. 2014)

hottyzwazwe schrieb:


> Je dicker umso besser :thumbup:



Diese Aussage ist vielleicht übertrieben ... aber eindeutig besser heutzutage

:thx:


----------



## Mike150486 (8 Feb. 2014)

DonEnrico schrieb:


> Früher war alles besser, sie ist jetzt zu dick!


Das sind alles Muskeln  ... :thumbup:

Mir gefällt sie heute so, wie sie ist


----------



## betzdorf (8 Feb. 2014)

Nein, sie sah früher viel besser aus!


----------



## Nicci72 (10 Feb. 2014)

Bei Kate Moss denkt man bzw. frau immer, bissl mehr kann sie immer noch vertragen, hier denkt frau (und wohl auch der eine oder andere mann): hier tät´s mal ein Hamburger weniger auch - vor allem, weil sie offenbar die Tendenz hat, zuerst und vor allem untenrum anzusetzen...


----------



## Hayek (17 Feb. 2014)

Sie sah früher leider besser aus....aber immer noch eine tolle Frau


----------

